
Why You Shouldn't Trust App Store Reviews (and What to Trust Instead) - craysee
http://lifehacker.com/why-you-shouldnt-trust-app-store-reviews-and-what-to-1515379780
======
craysee
Further down in the comments of this article is a comic from xkcd that just
about sums up app store reviews:

[https://xkcd.com/937/](https://xkcd.com/937/)

;)

enjoy!

